# How do you play your music?



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Wondering what source everyone is using for their music and how well it works on the virtual cockpit.

Looking to be able to search by artist, title, easily shuffle all, have artwork, etc. There's quite a few options: SD card, MP3 CD/DVD, USB stick, iPod, Bluetooth!


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

Apple Music and Bluetooth; Gold radio for a change every so often


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

I usually use an SD card with a good few artists/albums on it.
I find it pretty dangerous to use when driving, having to take my eyes of the road & go through options & read what is presented. Going from one artists album to another, takes a few button presses & scrolling. Its almost as bad as texting from your phone while driving.
I find it a bit of a hassle and kind of slow to use when stopped. I need to use the voice control more, I reckon this might be the quickest/safest way if it manages to recognise what you are saying.
I imagine its fine in other Audi models, where a passenger can go through options.
The centre console button for flicking between radio/media I find is the easiest for flicking between radio/media rather than using the virtual cockpit & its buttons.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

2 16GB SD and many podcast.
I like the music menu on the vc..a bit slower scroll all artists if you don't remember the first letter to put in the search filed but very useful and detailed


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

When using the SD card, does it matter on the folder structure or does the car read the track/artist names from the file so you can search by track/artist?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The car read the MP3 info written with iTunes and doesn't consider folders so, for a better experience, I've copied all songs in iTunes then renamed, added album and covers,genre etc then copied into the sd without folders but you can also use them if you prefer


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

Flac file on SD card include all info about song.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

I would prefer wav file but VC doesnt have ability to see info about song ... Dont know artist, dont know album etc. Till now I didnt find suport software which is possible to write these infos to file.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

CiLA said:


> I prefer wav file but VC doesnt have ability to see info about song ... Dont know artist, dont know album etc. Till now I didnt find suport software which is possible to write these infos to file.


Any particular reason you prefer WAV over FLAC? I can't think of any benefit. WAVs are bigger files without any increase in quality and, as you say, the MMI struggles to read the various types of metadata that WAVs can be embedded with. You can force embed ID3v2-type metadata in WAVs using a whole bunch of tag editors available online. The VC will read them no problem then!

But still, use FLAC!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

FLAC is the highest quality music file isn't it?

It's completely uncompressed sound, much bigger file size but the quality is awesome if the speakers can handle it.


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

All my music tracks are stored as 'full quality' (320Kbps) MP3s - they sound great with the B&O system and I reckon you would be hard pressed to tell the difference from FLAC in a moving car. I've never experimented though so I don't actually know. I use the car's hard disk (the jukebox) for classical music, and an SD card for everything else.

All the music is stored using the standard artist-album-title file system, but I almost never hunt around for individual tracks. Instead I use a range of playlists, created on computer and transferred to the SD card at the same time I copied the albums across. I just choose a playlist to suit my mood, usually before setting off. For example, Rock Light, Rock Heavy, Blues, Chillout, Jazz, Oldies, Country, Folk, Soundtracks, etc plus quite a few artist compilations. 'James Taylor' is my current playlist.

Somebody should start a thread called 'Favourite Songs for Driving' - two or three tracks popped into my head as soon as I thought of it. [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> FLAC is the highest quality music file isn't it?
> 
> It's completely uncompressed sound, much bigger file size but the quality is awesome if the speakers can handle it.


Well FLAC is compressed, but it decompresses into WAV as it plays, to keep the file size smaller. WAV has a huge file size compared to FLAC. But they should have the same sound quality.

I always found MP3 was fine, as long as its not really low bit rate like 128k. 320k is really good imo. You get more finesse with FLAC but its easy to lose that in a car environment anyway.


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Cached Spotify, Bluetooth (cable when charging), 320Kbps


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

Does Spotify work properly into the VC, with album names/artists etc?


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Yes, displays artist, album, track but not album cover.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

StevesTTS said:


> Yes, displays artist, album, track but not album cover.


It does indeed display the album cover.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a 128GB SD card, with all my (personally purchased on CD, ripped to ..) FLAC albums, with cover art. Works just fine.


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorry to revive an old thread. Should be taking delivery of my TT at the end of the month and have a question on this.

If I connect my iPhone 6S+ via USB and use Apple Music, does the MMI allow you to navigate your Apple Music playlists, artists, etc directly from the Virtual Cockpit?


----------

